# Transformer Problem?



## rldthreeintn (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm new to the train world and don't know where to begin. I have a k-line steam locomotive o/o-27 scale that I purchased one year ago. The train jumped the track and the transformer indicated a short (flashing red light). I turned the speed dial off, then cut the power to the transformer and the red light returned to green.

From that point forward however, the locomotive would only travel at full speed. The transformers speed dial had no affect on the engine. The ancillary plug still allowed for slower speeds using the buttons.

The train jumped one more time, and now I can get nothing out of the transformer. There is a green light where the wires plug into the track, but only a flashing red light at the transformer dial. Not even the ancillary power works.

What can I do about this issue? I would think I could 'reset' the transformer some how, but don't know how. Do I need to take it in to a repair shop?

Any feedback is appreciated.

rld


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

How old is the train? Some trains have mechanical devices inside that may get 'stuck' in one position after a something like that, resulting in the 'always on' problem.

Also, take a look at the train's underside to make sure all the contacts and electrical pickups are not out of alignment or damaged. 

The transformer should be able to stand up to these issues and continue to work with no problems. Do you have any instructions or a model/make of the transformer?

Do you have any other locos you can test the track/transformer with?


----------



## rldthreeintn (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you for your response.

This is my only train, so testing other items is out of the picture.

It appears to me the train was manufactured in 2005, based on an ink stamp on the bottom of the box. It is a "K-Line K-1306 Pacemaker Steam Freight Set". The transformer is labeled "120 Watt Variable Voltage Transformer: Power Chief 120v"

Thanks.
Rob


----------



## rldthreeintn (Dec 2, 2006)

One other observation:

The transformer flashes a red light constantly, before I even put the engine on the track, and regardless of whether I am using the primary power, or the ancillary power. I also noticed that there is a light on the track piece where the wires connect, this displays as green up until I put the engine on. At that point the light goes out.

Rob


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Rob,

I found this link which may be handy - I'm reading it right now:

http://www.thortrains.net/needful1.html


----------



## rldthreeintn (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out when the kids are asleep and I can actually comprehend it


----------



## Gil Finn (Feb 7, 2007)

DONT WORK ON IT, take it to the shop where you bought it for help or buy a new transformer on ebay.

It is insane to try to guess what is wrong by opening up the case and staring at the works.

Cheaper to get a good used Lionel post war transformer. I speak from expierinece.

By the way K Line is out of business and you have no warranty.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

Xfmr problem: Can you substitute a load resistor, 50 to 100 ohm, across the transformer output. This would eliminate the tracks shorts, and engine problem. You can also build a cheap test transformer. Buy a light dimmer switch from W-M for $4. Buy a 12volt-2 amp transformer from Radio shack. The dimmer is hooked to one leg of the 120 volt input. The 12 volt output is hooked to the tracks. With no reverse, you would kick it on twice to keep going forward. I just recently cheked out a Lionel on my homemade transformer, and it works. Hope you have a muiltimeter , great for checking things out


----------



## spider63 (Dec 9, 2007)

*running old and new equipment*

I have three transformers about 5 years old. They are the cheap ones that came with the sets. I can't run the old section gang car. The dealor said it doesn't have enough output.

My question is, if I get a zw four train transformer, can I run the new equipment with out causing any damage.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*transformers*

It should be OK to run with a larger output transformer. "0" scale uses a variable voltage Alternating Current transformer. The engine will draw only what it needs to run. The larger transformer should run all. In "HO" scale it is caled a power pack because the AC must be converted to Direct Current inside the power pack. Again, the small ones will not run the large engines. I tried to run a heavy brass engine with a 2 amp power pack. It didn't start. I needed a 4 amp power pack to run this brass engine. The 4 amp power pack will easily run the small engines in my case.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I have never heard of an issue like that before.


----------



## spider63 (Dec 9, 2007)

*transformer problem*

I purchased a used lionel kw two train transformer. Bought from a local dealer in Wilkes-Barre. Good thing I brought it home and it had a problem shorting out under load. Took it back they will fix it no problem, no charge.
This is why I am reluctant to buy on e-bay.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Transformers*

Spider 63: Did you check out the transformer with a voltmeter or 12 volt car light bulb prior to hooking it up. Possible a short in the tracks or engine.

When you get it back, plug in power, run up the rheostat to max. Listen for hum and wait for smell. If negative, run down rheostat, connect to track with no engine. Run up rheostat again. If negative again, run down rheostat, install engine, run up rheostat and repeat test. I have just checked out about six Loinel transformers about 50 to 60 years old. would you believe they still work.


----------



## spider63 (Dec 9, 2007)

*transformer problem*

Thanks for the advice. The hobby shop fixed the problem, a loose wire, no charge and now it works just fine. Like a said I prefer not to by from the internet unless the item is new with a valid waranty. I have used this shop in the past and they are most reliable and hones.

He did recomend that I use 18 guage wire to go from the transformer to the track and other accesories. He said extension cord wire is sufficient and pretty inexpensive.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*to spider 63*

Glad you had good lucj with the local shop, way to go. Loose wire is called poor contact in the business. I also would br wary on buying over the internet or e-basy. I have just checked out and repaired a dozen power packs and transformers for the head guy at our train club. He will try to sell them on e-bay. If you see the name , Dale Kuckenbecker, as the source you know that I Stan has checked out the units for operartion. I will print out a spec. sheet on the units I worked on, and will give it to the train head guy as well as put it on this forum. Stanley


----------



## spider63 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks for the reply. My son plays guitar and most of his purchases are from a guitar forum that he trusts. Thanks again


----------

